#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  I want to be a drilling engineer? where to start?

## hekwugha@yahoo.com

Hi guys, i am new here.I have my backgroung in civil engineering but i would love to be a well drilling engineer please i don't know where or how to start.


I would also appreciate if you would recommend any drilling school to attaend.

ThanksSee More: I want to be a drilling engineer? where to start?

----------


## arturo82

you can study petroleum engineering

----------


## oileruis

NO need to study petroleum engineer to became a drilling engineer...you just need strong skills in math, chemistry, mechanics..... drilling companies such schlumberger, halliburton or Baker have an extensive trainning for fresh engineers, no matter the degree.

----------


## islam atif

it depend where are you from .. every country has its own rule some countries u must be a petroleum engineer graduate other countries u can be any other enginner and u take courses but haliburton and shulm... etc dont make u a drilling engineer they are service companies u have to work in a owner company to be a drilling engineer or a company man

----------


## aminn

hey dear , 
You can start with this website , there are alot of info and materials that coud give you a good idea about drilling engineering. I am also a beginner driller and we can share all new info and detalis together and don`t hesitate to ask me or any of members. 
Good luck

----------

